# Gucci Flora



## Hikaru-chan (May 11, 2009)

Does anyone else love this as much as I do?

It's the most beautiful fresh summer scent I've ever come across, I think I prefer it to Escada's Ocean Lounge.

I bought the 75ml bottle today and couldn't be happier.


----------



## caitlin1593 (May 11, 2009)

ugghhh I love it!
if I hadn't just spent a fortune on a Creed, i'd be all over it lol


----------



## BEA2LS (May 13, 2009)

what does it smell like?


----------



## wannabelyn (May 14, 2009)

while i think the staying power of this is strong - the scent seems to only have 1 layer.


----------



## Mirella (Sep 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_what does it smell like?_

 
It is real floral scent, mix of florals. I really like it and wearing often.


----------



## Mopsly (Nov 23, 2009)

I"ve tried it yesterday i now I have to buy it!


----------



## eyelovemakeup88 (Nov 23, 2009)

i got it recently i am in LOVE


----------



## kimmy (Nov 23, 2009)

wearing this all the time. the scent lasts a really long time, stoked on that.


----------



## zoey223 (Nov 27, 2009)

I love gucci by gucci edp - the new gucci was a real disappointment - smells like my new Tide detergent.


----------



## kittykit (Dec 17, 2009)

I just checked it out yesterday and I think am going back to get it. It smells nice!


----------



## Mopsly (Jan 7, 2010)

A love, love, LOVE this parfume...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









It"s simply... Well... ME!


----------

